# Life is all about.....



## tnthomas (Aug 16, 2015)

PG-13 warning



Spoiler


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## Shirley (Aug 16, 2015)

:lofl: Ain't that the truth?


----------



## Falcon (Aug 16, 2015)

:lol1:


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 16, 2015)

Yes! ld:


----------



## imp (Aug 16, 2015)

Perfect!   imp


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 16, 2015)

Choice!


----------



## Glinda (Aug 16, 2015)

So true!


----------

